# [SOLVED][rtorrent] nie startuje w trybie demona

## Bialy

Zainstalowany rtorrent:

```
eix rtorrent

[I] net-p2p/rtorrent

     Available versions:  ~0.8.3 0.8.4-r1 ~0.8.5 {daemon debug ipv6 xmlrpc}

     Installed versions:  0.8.4-r1(16:17:06 04.11.2009)(daemon xmlrpc -debug -ipv6)
```

/etc/init.d/rtorrentd:

```
start() {

        PWHOME="$(getent passwd $USER | awk -F: '{ print $6 }')"

        ebegin "Starting rtorrent"

        start-stop-daemon --start --chuid $USER \

        /usr/bin/env TERM="xterm" \

        /usr/bin/env HOME="${PWHOME:-/home/$USER}" \

        --exec /usr/bin/screen -- -dmS rtorrentd /usr/bin/rtorrent

        eend $?

}
```

Nie chce wystartować. Próbowałem na użytkowniku i na root'cie (wpisując login w /etc/conf.d/rtorrentd).

rtorrent uruchomiony z palca działa.

Nie wiem gdzie szukać błędów (prawa dostępu chyba odpadają, bo na root'cie też nie kuka).

Jedynie co się wyświetla to:

```
[screen is terminating]     [ !! ]
```

--EDIT--

Wersja screen'a:

```
[I] app-misc/screen

     Available versions:  4.0.3 [M]~4.0.3_p20070403 {debug multiuser nethack pam selinux}

     Installed versions:  4.0.3(14:46:47 17.10.2009)(pam -debug -multiuser -nethack -selinux)
```

Last edited by Bialy on Tue Nov 17, 2009 10:43 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Bialy

Znalazłem coś na bugzilli.

Rozwiązałem problem połowicznie poprzez usunięcie linii:

```
--env TERM="xterm"
```

 z pliku /etc/init.d/rtorrentd.

----------

## soban_

Dzieki za podanie rozwiazania, sam sledzilem temat bo mnie zainteresowal. Martwi mnie tylko to ze nie moge uzywac http://torrent.centrump2p.com/magnet/ do rtorrenta (generatora linkow magnet) - gdzie bez problemu to dziala na utorrencie. Moze ktos wie jak mozna to rozwiazac?

----------

## Bialy

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Dzieki za podanie rozwiazania, sam sledzilem temat bo mnie zainteresowal. Martwi mnie tylko to ze nie moge uzywac http://torrent.centrump2p.com/magnet/ do rtorrenta (generatora linkow magnet) - gdzie bez problemu to dziala na utorrencie. Moze ktos wie jak mozna to rozwiazac?

 Nie wiem jak to zrobić  :Confused: 

Mam zamiar używać wtorrent'a, ale jak narazie trafiłem na update MySQL i trochę i się instalacja rozciągnęła w czasie  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

No ok, jak przyjdzie Ci cos do glowy z tym generatorem linkow magnet to daj znac, moze to byc nawet jakis skrypcior. Googlujac trafilem na jeden, jednak zwracal jakies dziwne torrenty ktore nie chcialy trybic z rtorrentem.

----------

## lazy_bum

rtorrent/libtorrent w ogóle obsługuje takie linki? Któryś z was się pokusił o sprawdzenie tego w ogóle?

Hint: trac-bugzilla programu.

----------

## Bialy

Problem rozwiązany na bugzilli.

Niedługo fix powinien zostać dołączony do paczki.

Naprawa polega na edycji pliku /etc/init.d/rtorrend:

```
start() { 

        PWHOME="$(getent passwd $USER | awk -F: '{ print $6 }')" 

        ebegin "Starting rtorrent" 

        env TERM="xterm" \

        start-stop-daemon --start --chuid $USER \ 

        --env HOME="${PWHOME:-/home/$USER}" \ 

        --exec /usr/bin/screen -- -dmS rtorrentd /usr/bin/rtorrent 

        eend $? 

}
```

----------

